# Samstag 27.08. Buchholz



## Janny (26. August 2005)

So, nachdem meine Bemerkungen zum letzten WE hier einigen Staub aufgewirbelt haben, die Diskussion wie ich finde aber ganz interessant war, komme ich dem Ruf nach mehr Tourenangeboten nach, sozusagen als Friedensangebot. Abfahrt ist Samstag um 12:00 in Buchholz am Bahnhof (siehe auch http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1216). Das Tempo richtet sich nach dem langsamsten Mitfahrer.


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. August 2005)

Hmm, Janny. Wusste gar nicht, dass Du Touren in Baden-Württemberg anbietest. Klingt sehr verlockend, aber die Anreise nach Buchholz (Waldkirch) dürfte mit über 800 Kilometern dann doch etwas zu langatmig werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STEF1 (26. August 2005)

Ich komme mit und diesmal klappt es dann ja vielleicht mit dem Eis...STEFFI


----------



## JanV (26. August 2005)

STEF1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme mit und diesmal klappt es dann ja vielleicht mit dem Eis...STEFFI



Letztes mal war es doch auch EISkalt oder?   

Diesmal kann ich leider nicht mit, aber beim nächsten Mal klappt es hoffentlich wieder..

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Rabbit (26. August 2005)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das Tempo richtet sich nach dem langsamsten Mitfahrer.


Klasse, dann werde ich ja das Tempo bestimmen dürfen 

@Janny: Habe ich den Treffpunkt hier korrekt markiert (südseite vom Bhf.)?

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/3011/Bhf_Buchholz.jpg


----------



## OBRADY (26. August 2005)

Hallo..

Ich bin auch dabei....Froi mich schon..

Bis morgen
Gruß
Anja


----------



## Bischi (26. August 2005)

Harry Du weisst schon, dass man wegen solcher Karten mächtig Ärger kriegen kann?!? 

mfg
Bischi


----------



## Janny (26. August 2005)

So, habe das Ding schnell noch mal von Baden-Württemberg nach Niedersachsen verlegt. Ich doof, aber war spät. 
Die Karte, ob nun geschützt oder nicht, zeigt genau den richtigen Treffpunkt an. 
Bis morgen.
Wetter wird gut.


----------



## Rabbit (26. August 2005)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Harry Du weisst schon, dass man wegen solcher Karten mächtig Ärger kriegen kann?!?


Den bekommt doch dann Tom! 

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen daß uns, und damit meine ich hauptsächlich mich, das Wetter keinen Strich durch die rechnung macht 

Bis morgen,
Harry


----------



## EPICOS (26. August 2005)

Hallo Janny,
möchte mich Euch anschließen!
-----------------------------
  und   
Bis Dann.

Gruß
Michael aus HH





			
				Janny schrieb:
			
		

> So, nachdem meine Bemerkungen zum letzten WE hier einigen Staub aufgewirbelt haben, die Diskussion wie ich finde aber ganz interessant war, komme ich dem Ruf nach mehr Tourenangeboten nach, sozusagen als Friedensangebot. Abfahrt ist Samstag um 12:00 in Buchholz am Bahnhof (siehe auch http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1216). Das Tempo richtet sich nach dem langsamsten Mitfahrer.


----------



## Rabbit (27. August 2005)

Moin!

Hier in Ahrensburg ist's derzeit sonnig 

Bis später,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (27. August 2005)

Moin...

Hier in Stade scheint auch die Sonne...

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Thol (28. August 2005)

so, hier gibt es die Bilder der gestrigen Tour !!

Vielen Dank an Janny, die Streckenführung war klasse !!!
Ich hatte gar nicht gedacht, dass Buchholz und Umgebung so schöne Singletrails zu bieten hat , und davon haben wir gestern reichlich unter due Stollen genommen. Das Ganze noch gepaart mit gutem Wetter und lecker Eis  und Abschlußkaffee, ergibt einen rundum gelungenen Tag .

Falls einer der Mitfahrer noch ein paar Daten für die Statistik hätte ....

bis zum nächsten Mal
Olaf


----------



## OBRADY (28. August 2005)

Hallo..

Auch von mir Vielen Dank an Janny für die Tour.Ich sage nur:" Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort"
Das wir soviel Singeltrails fahren würden  hätte ich nicht gedacht.Das es dort so viele Wurzeln gibt auch nicht.!!!

Ein toller Tag mit netten Leuten bei gutem Wetter in toller Natur.Was will man von einem Tag mit dem MTB im Norden mehr...

Hoffe auf baldige Wiederholung
Anja

@ Danke auch an den Fotografen...


----------



## NoFunAtAll (29. August 2005)

Hi

Mir hat es auch gut gefallen. 
nette Leute, gute Strecke.
--> besonderen dank an Janny, der sich in der Gegend doch noch besser auskennt als ich.


Wenn die Heideblüte vorbei ist, kann man ja mal von Buchholz aus nach Undeloh/Wilsede fahren, also wenn interesse besteht?!

Gruß
Fritz


----------



## Netghost (30. August 2005)

Moin, leute

Kleine Frage: Ihr seid Brunsberg und Umgebung gefahren?


----------



## NoFunAtAll (31. August 2005)

Ja genau. mit Büsenbachtal und bis handeloh etwa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (1. September 2005)

*rrr* Büsenbachtal.   

Weißt einer euch von einer Waldverbindung zwischen Handeloh und Wilsede? bzw Wilseder Berge? Ich musste ab Handeloh immer ein Stück über die landstraße nach Wesel gefahren um dann bei der dortigen Heide wieder ins gelände einzusteigen. Oder auch über Menningen. Aber ein direkter Weg durchs Gelände gibts es ihmo nicht es sei denn man quält sich über die Äcker südlich von Handeloh.


----------



## NoFunAtAll (1. September 2005)

Das gt irgednwie,
Janny hat uns mal so geguidet. 
Guck einfach mal auf eine der Wanderwegkarten für Touristen. da ist das bestimmt drauf,


----------



## Smash (2. September 2005)

Moin!
Büsenbachtal -> Handeloh -> Wilseder Berg:
Wenn man vom Kiosk im Büsenbachtal aus fährt, dann folge linkseitig der Bahn dem Weg bis Handeloh Ortseingang, bis der Fußweg zur Straße wird. Nun hat man zwei Möglichkeiten:
1) Der Straße bis zum Hotel an der Hauptstraße einige 100Meter folgen und dann auf der anderen Seite immer dem Verlauf des 'E1' Fernwanderwegs durch die Siedlung folgen. Nach ca. 500m geht der Weg in Feldwege über, bis man wieder in den Wald (und zur Seeve) gelangt.

2) Bei Erreichen des Handeloher Ortseingangs ist die erste Straße links abzubiegen und bis ans Ende der Siedlung zu fahren. Nun zweigt ein kleiner Fußweg rechts ab. Diesem ist zu folgen und man umgeht Handeloh sozusagen 'linksseitig', bis man wieder auf die Hauptstraße gelangt. Dieser Weg führt teilweise an einem kleinem Bach entlang und man quert eine kleine Brücke! Nach Erreichen der Hauptstraße gelangt man über den nächsten Feldweg, der von der Hauptstraße weiter Richtung Süden fortführt, direkt auf den 'E1', wie in Variante 1) beschrieben.

Dem 'E1', ausgeschildert durch ein 'X' folgt man nun auf wunderbarem Trail, parallel zur Seeve, zuerst bis nach Wehlen.
Ab Wehlen gibt es nun weitere Möglichkeiten:
1) Einfach dem 'E1' (= X) bis zum Wilseder Berg folgen. Diese Strecke führt über Undeloh!
2) Auf Heidewegen direkt 'südöstlich' Richtung Heimbuch fahren, dort den Pflasterweg kreuzen und auf direktem Kurs den Wiseder Berg ansteuern. Dieser Weg ist kürzer, aber schwierig zu beschreiben und man sollte beim ersten mal zur Sicherheit Variante 1 fahren!

Viel Spaß, Smash


----------



## Netghost (2. September 2005)

okay den weg ab ende linker strasse hab ich von der ferne immer für ein Privatweg gehalten, und den e1 durch die siedlung hab ich nie gefahren danke thx...moooment wenn die Seeeve bis nach wehlen geht...welcher Fluss geht dann nach Jesteburg? ... der büsenbach versicker doch vor Wörme?...oder taucht der bei Hörstens wieder auf?


----------



## Smash (2. September 2005)

Die Seeve entspringt etwas südlich von Wehlen in der Heide (Genaugenommen im Wald)... und fliesst dann über Inzmühlen, Lüllau usw. Richtung Jesteburg weiter bis in die Elbe...
Also der 'E1' geht in der Beschreibung sozusagen parallel 'stromaufwärts' Richtung Quelle...

Der Büsenbach hat nichts mit der Seeve zu tun. Jedenfalls existiert keine mir bekannte oberirdische Verbindung dieser Gewässer...

Schau mal in dieser Online-Karte nach: Niedersachenkarte  ... (Hat mehrere Zoomstufen   )!

Gruß, Smash


----------



## Netghost (3. September 2005)

Smash schrieb:
			
		

> Die Seeve entspringt etwas südlich von Wehlen in der Heide (Genaugenommen im Wald)... und fliesst dann über Inzmühlen, Lüllau usw. Richtung Jesteburg weiter bis in die Elbe...
> Also der 'E1' geht in der Beschreibung sozusagen parallel *'stromaufwärts'* Richtung Quelle...
> 
> Der Büsenbach hat nichts mit der Seeve zu tun. Jedenfalls existiert keine mir bekannte oberirdische Verbindung dieser Gewässer...
> ...



Richtung Jesteburg Über Inzmühlen war Stormabwärst, kommt davor ziemlich dicht an Hörstens vorbei. Aber gut das ich das jetzt endlich weis...nachdem ich dort nun fast 5 Jahre nicht mehr wohne.    Die Strecke früher Stundenlang an der Strasse abgefahren, weil klein Lars so gar nicht auf die Idee kam mal den kleine grünen schildchen zu folgen.


----------



## Beppo (6. September 2005)

Moin Moin,
nu´ bin ich wieder da und kann euch auch nicht sagen wie die vielen lustigen Büsche heißen die wir gesehen haben  , aber trotz der Unwissenheit über die Namensgebung oder sonstiger Gefahrenstellen  ,hat es mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht die unzähligen schmalen Singletrails auf und abzufahren nur mit dem einen Ziel, die sagenhafte Eisdiele dauerhaft zu belagern...  
Nein nein wirklich, es war eine schöne Tour und wird hofffendlich öffters stattfinden, gell?
btw 45Km und 526Hm

Sodenn, bis dann,
Beppo


----------

